# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Du lịch singapore tiết kiệm

## suffers95

Chào mọi người.
Mình thấy hiện nay việc đi du lịch Singapore cũng phổ biến với mọi người   rồi, chỉ muốn viết để bổ sung 1 số thứ mình thấy hay, do mới vừa đi   xong, tích góp kinh nghiệm thôi, có gì ko đúng mọi người bỏ qua.
Đầu tiên: về việc mua vé máy bay, nếu các bạn đi phượt hoặc muốn tiết  kiệm chi phí, có thể đi các hãng hàng  không giá rẻ như Vietjet,  TigerAir...lúc mình đi của VietJet thấy cũng  ok. Qua bển thì các bạn  nên mua 1 cái thẻ EZlink,  nếu đi 3 4 ngày thì mình nghĩ bạn có thể nạp  20 sgd là đi xả láng luôn,  chứ một số bạn nói 10 sgd, mình nạp 10sgd  xong đi dc 1,5 ngày nó hết rồi   :tongue:  chứ đừng đi taxi, nó mắc với lại đang  đi trên đường rất khó để bắt  taxi ( vẫn bắt dc nhé, khó thôi, chịu khó  kiêng trì đứng vẫy hoài nó  cũng rước)
 
Thứ 2: về chổ ở, khách sạn ở Sing thì khỏi bàn, nó mắc lắm nên mình  khuyên  mọi người nên đặt các hostel, dạng như kí túc xá, ở giường tầng,  có thể  tham khảo giá trên các trang agoda...1 số bạn ngại chuyện phòng  tắm  chung, ko phải phòng tắm của từng phòng. Nhưng ko sao, thấy vậy  thôi chứ  1 hostel người ta trang bị đầy đủ phòng tắm lắm. lúc mình ở là  Lah  Hostel, nói phòng tắm chung vậy chứ tắm thoải mái luôn, mỗi lầu 2  phòng  tắm mà lo gì. 


  T3: về vé tham quan các điểm  du lịch, đừng bao giờ mua vé tại các điểm  du lịch, nó bán rất mắc. ở  VN mình cũng có 1 vài chổ bán, nhưng mình  thấy giá cả giảm ko nhiều,  với có 1 số chổ hay bị phàn nàn gửi vé về  trể. Các bạn có thể mua vé  tại 1 shop này bên sing, họ bán rất rẻ, rất  vui vẻ, có gì ko biết họ  giải đáp tận tình, mình thích cách họ làm việc  lắm. Đây là địa chỉ shop  của họ cho bạn nào thích mua tại shop
Địa chỉ: 31A Bali Lane Singapore 189867 (which is 5mins walk from Bugis MRT, see attached direction map).
Hotline: 98521485
Email: boboeshopsg@gmail.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/boboeshopSG 
 Các bạn có thể mua trực tiếp tại shop hoặc đặt vé trước, đặt cọc bao   nhiêu thì mình ko nhớ, tại lúc đó mình lại shop mua luôn cho chắc, cứ   yên tâm. có thể lên facebook để liên hệ với shop của họ https://www.facebook.com/boboeshopSG .
Mình có 1 code của họ là TV201 sẽ được giao vé miễn phí đến khách sạn,   nếu các bạn muốn các bạn nên hỏi họ còn sử dụng cái đó không. ( shop họ   tên là BoBo nhưng còn có tên khác là *Great World Travel)*
 ** 
 ** 
 ** 
.
Về phần ăn uống, các bạn có thể đến khu phố tàu, và tìm món cơm gà  hải nam, và nhiều món khác lắm.

----------

